# Thief strikes motorhome



## derekfaeberwick (Feb 7, 2010)

Help, has anybody seen the rest of my van?


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2010)

The way its running dont you think there is a similarity with Bigboacks horse ?



Channa


----------



## Chrissy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Gay??*

It looks a bit gay   Is it chewing a toffee - I always thought that about Bigboak's horse as well    

Chrissy


----------



## lenny (Feb 7, 2010)

Could it be Bigboacks Horsebox Van


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it a Toyota with the accelerator pedal stuck??
That looks like my old shower curtain hanging from the cab


----------



## ajs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> It looks a bit gay   Is it chewing a toffee - I always thought that about Bigboak's horse as well
> 
> Chrissy



 don't think its gay wissy... it's probably digclock that's gay.. 
that's why both van and horse are trying to get away...

. even after loosing their rear ends...





regards 
aj

_ stand by for [FONT=&quot]incoming [/FONT]from the drinker of paint stripper.... ooooohh  _


----------



## bigboack (Feb 8, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Help, has anybody seen the rest of my van?



I could with that for moving the horse around.


----------



## mutus (Feb 8, 2010)

Its parked outside my hooooose


----------

